# FreeBSD on Samsung Chromebook "SNOW" model XE303C12



## ziomario (Aug 5, 2022)

Hello.

Without money to spend and with a precarious health I will not go in vacation,I will enjoy myself making some new experimentation with FreeBSD. A lot of years ago,I'd bought the cool notebook "Samsung Chromebook "SNOW" model XE303C12" where it seems that only ChromeOS and Linux can be installed. The specs are the following ones :


> CPU: Samsung Exynos 5 Dual (5250) (Cortex A15; 1.7GHz dual core cpu)
> GPU: ARM Mali-T604 (Quad Core)
> 1366x768 screen & HDMI external connector
> 
> ...


I'm trying to look on Internet to understand if I can install FreeBSD without having all the troubles explained here :



			arm/Chromebook - FreeBSD Wiki
		


Which options I have to have a fully working FreeBSD system on that machine ? If it can't be installed natively,maybe these two options are feasible ? :

1) to virtualize FreeBSD using qemu and kvm
2) to install FreeBSD using the crouton chroot method ?

What else ? what do you think ? Maybe you know some specific tutorial that's more updated and that can allows to install freeBSD on that machine making almost everything work as expected.


----------

